# Cea mai tare



## mikasa_90

Cea mai tare  mains  more beautiful?


----------



## Trisia

It means "the best," in informal speech, and it refers to a female.


----------



## mikasa_90

So if I want to ask: "Alina is the best", I have to write  : "Alina e cea mai tare", right?


----------



## OldAvatar

mikasa_90 said:


> So if i want to ask : Alina is the best i have to write  : Alina e cea mai tare
> right?



Alina e cea mai tare din parcare


----------



## mikasa_90

Din parcare what mean it?


----------



## Trisia

You were right the first time, Mikasa. You can say "Alina e cea mai tare" - but I strongly suggest you give some context for that sentence.

OldAvatar's suggestion is a very funny phrase kids use -- a word-by-word translation would be "Alina's the best in all the parking lot" -- Don't worry, it doesn't mean anything bad, it just rhymes in Romanian (like you'd say in English: "You're the best, ignore the rest" ). You can use it if you like, it might make your friend laugh.


----------



## mikasa_90

hehehe ok...i was talking with my friend....she laughed!


----------

